# Bellator 116 Overview And Results



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

> Bellator 116 was a blast at the Pechanga Resort and Casino on Friday April 11th with a stacked card and many developments:
> 
> ~ Heavyweight Tournament Semifinals ~
> 
> ...


http://www.h4-entertainment.com/2014/04/bellator-116-overview-and-results/


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Volkov vs Ivanov is a great matchup. I hop they can fit in this season, maybe on the PPV.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

From Rebney's comments at the post Bellator 116 press conference I think that's what is going to happen.


----------

